# Pink Gloves Video -Its cute :)



## Trauma's Mistress (Dec 19, 2009)

I   just found this vid on youtube  I thought  it was so cute.
 My  Mom died of  cancer a few years ago, so this kinda  made me smile  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEdVfyt-mLw


----------



## MIkePrekopa (Dec 19, 2009)

I would wear the pink gloves to help breast cancer. I had a family friend whom was like an aunt to me die of breast cancer, so its always been one of those things that when I can help out I will... 

Though a 6'3" 270lbs guy wearing pink gloves might look a little odd...  lol


----------



## Trauma's Mistress (Dec 19, 2009)

Pssh!  a  guy wearing pink gloves is hot !


----------



## ClarkKent (Dec 19, 2009)

A girl that I went to high school and was a good friend of mine just passed away of breast cancer and would total wear pink gloves to promote breast cancer research and in her honor.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 19, 2009)

http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=15852


----------



## ZVNEMT (Dec 19, 2009)

we've been wearing the pink gloves at my company, color doesnt matter, but i like the blue nitrile gloves better than these pink vinyl ones....

and the old janitor dude is the best


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Dec 19, 2009)

ha! I live near that hospital and did some of my clinical rotations there.


----------



## Trauma's Mistress (Dec 20, 2009)

ZVNEMT said:


> we've been wearing the pink gloves at my company, color doesnt matter, but i like the blue nitrile gloves better than these pink vinyl ones....
> 
> and the old janitor dude is the best




hahhaa  yes  the  janitor  guy  was hilarious ! <3


----------



## Mario1105 (Dec 24, 2009)

i think i almost died when i saw the 70yr old janitor hoping around lol good stuff  im a big dood and id total rock pink gloves for the cause


----------



## Trauma's Mistress (Dec 25, 2009)

hahaha  me  too!  i  almost fell out of my  chair  haha


----------



## Shieldheart (Dec 29, 2009)

Cute


----------

